# 14' Aroliner conversion (more pic's)



## PhilM (Jan 24, 2010)

I have an old Aroliner 14' Aluminum boat with a 54" beam. I am planning to start install a deck from the front to the middle seat area. Install 2 hatches up front one for placing the battery and one tackle locker. I am also installing an elevated seat in the middle area. Some of the idea's on this site are great and have me re-thinking my project.


----------



## Brine (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site, and look forward to seeing your project. 

It's definitely worth looking through all the mods to get as many good ideas prior to starting.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! Looking forward to the mods progression (we like pics here) 8)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome


and don't forget, its all about the pics 8)


----------



## PhilM (Jan 25, 2010)

Right now the boat is under plastic upside down on the trailer until March. Here in Michigan the cars get the garage in the winter. I will take a few pics when I bring her in. I did alot of work last year as far as cleaning and painting, so this early spring is all about the conversion. Then fishing.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 25, 2010)

PhilM said:


> Right now the boat is under plastic upside down on the trailer until March. Here in Michigan the cars get the garage in the winter. I will take a few pics when I bring her in. I did alot of work last year as far as cleaning and painting, so this early spring is all about the conversion. Then fishing.




Wait... why is mine stuck outside then!?

The women in this household seem to take it over this time of year :shock:


----------



## PhilM (Jan 25, 2010)

Heck I try to keep her happy it's easier that way. She is still working and I am retired.


----------



## PhilM (Jan 26, 2010)

Has anyone used 3/4" MDO plywood for decking? I have used it to make exterior signs and that is what is used by the State of Michigan for some of the large traffic signs, it is all weather and comes with one or two sides with a smooth surface. :?:


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

PhilM said:


> Heck I try to keep her happy it's easier that way. She is still working and I am retired.


 :beer:


----------



## PhilM (Feb 16, 2010)

I am getting the bug to get the boat inside and start. Today I picked up the angle aluminum I planned on using to make the battery trays. This weekend I hope to bring the boat in and start measuring up and drawing plans. I will post a few pictures next week. :-k


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 17, 2010)

PhilM said:


> Has anyone used 3/4" MDO plywood for decking? I have used it to make exterior signs and that is what is used by the State of Michigan for some of the large traffic signs, it is all weather and comes with one or two sides with a smooth surface. :?:


3/4" might be a little over kill and heavy.


----------



## Gordy52 (Feb 17, 2010)

do you have any pics? it seems like a cool looking boat.


----------



## PhilM (Feb 19, 2010)

I couldn't take it any longer, I dug the boat out of the snow and brought it into the garage. Have to leave the truck outside. More pics to follow.


----------



## PhilM (Feb 23, 2010)

I do have a question to throw out here. Do I need two (2) batteries or will one do?? 55lb Thrust Minkota, HummingBird fish finder, and ProControl foot control.

I will make a custom batt. tray for the batt(s) if needed.


----------



## PhilM (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I brought it in and I am getting ready to start. here are the before pictures. Last year I did the work on the outside and replaced the wood seats. The outside will most likely stay the same except for the graphics on the rear. I am going to remove and replace with something else. I hope to remove the seats tomorrow and pull the wiring out.


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 23, 2010)

Very clean. I like.


----------



## SrPhatness (Feb 23, 2010)

wow that thing is nice. 

What are you going to do to it?


----------



## PhilM (Feb 23, 2010)

This it what I was thinking.


----------



## Lunkerville (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome looking boat Phil. Looks like a red bullet. It is in amazing condition for it's age. 8)


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2010)

Sharp looking boat! I like the plans too.


----------



## PhilM (Feb 26, 2010)

I have just built the battery box and internal support structure for the front. I am waiting for the oil based paint to dry on the wood parts before installing. I will take a few more pics when I have it installed next week.


----------



## PhilM (Mar 2, 2010)

Here are the pictures of the front battery box and support structure. I built the box with 1/2" MDO and Engineered I Beams (Scraps I had around the shop). The I beams are light weight and support alot of weight. The aluminum is 1" x 1/8" angle. The front box area will allow for two batteries to be installed. The other boxed area's will be flotation cells. I had black oil base paint so that is what I used to seal all of the wood. After I bolt this down I think I am going to spay a little foam under the edges of the box just to fill the void, leaving a center channel for drainage. I am thinking of placing an aluminum sheet inside the bottom of the battery box and drilling a 2" hole in the base for a clean-out.


----------



## PhilM (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the front frame bolted in and I am thinking now that maybe I would like to make a rod locker on one or both sides. Any idea's on this would be welcomed :?: . I would want them to be 8' long.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rod lockers can be a real space waster on smaller boats.. just a thought


edit: Sorry for making my 1000th post unhelpful and basically worthless... :|


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## PhilM (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I have a couple of 7' one piece fishing rods and only a 6' box on my truck so I thought that I could carry them on the boat without someone thieving them when I stop anywhere.

And I do appreciate all of your comments.


----------



## PhilM (Mar 4, 2010)

I do have another question. Center of offset the rear seat bracket??? Not sure which way to go.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 4, 2010)

off set if youre using a tiller


----------



## PhilM (Mar 8, 2010)

Installed the two batteries, planning the wiring. I have to purchase the circut breaker and move the fuse box up beside the battery box. Going to BPS this weekend and picking up the foot control for the trolling motor and the rear seat mounts. I may place two, one offest and one centered still not sure if this is a waste though.


----------



## PhilM (Mar 16, 2010)

Here are a few more pics and the progress that I have made. The batteries are now installed and all primary wiring is completed. I have installed a 60 amp maxi fuse for the trolling motor. I have also run an additional wire for the sonar and placed a rear fuse holder. I have cut the middle seat for the tackle center and will be placing plywood over the front and center seats. I also have the access hatch for the battery compartment.

Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## PhilM (Mar 22, 2010)

I completed all of the under supports this weekend and I am starting the decking this week. I will post more pics when the front deck is in place.


----------



## PhilM (Mar 24, 2010)

I have completed the decking and will post some pics tonight. All I need to do is seal some of the wood. I also need to find a source for a few recessed latches. I need two lockable and two non-locking. I know BPS carries these but they are pricey. Does anyone have any idea's where I can get these. :?: 

Since I have a lot into this project I need to cut a few corners where I can. 

Thanks


----------



## PhilM (Mar 24, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of the progress I have made


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 24, 2010)

That thing is turning out real nice. Great job. =D>


----------



## PhilM (Mar 29, 2010)

I have everything carpeted now and have just a few more items to complete. I will take a few pictures in the next few days and will post these. 

Items to complete;
Locks for the rod storage area.
Wire the trolling motor plug.
Pull the wheels and hubs and re-pack the bearings.
Make and install the spare tire holder.
Make and install the side bunks.
Make and install trolling motor hold downs.
Install the fish finder transducer bracket.


----------



## sturdi87 (Mar 29, 2010)

I really like how you did the front deck and rod locker. Looks good. I might just copy cat that.

How exactly did you mount the floor between the back bench and the front deck? I'm toying with exactly how I want to do this.


----------



## PhilM (Mar 29, 2010)

I installed 1" x 1" x 1/8" aluminum angle along the benches at the bottom and cut the wood to sit on those rails. I also cut a few 2"x4"s to the contour the bottom and screwed those to the board before I carpeted the floor. I was able to place the floor in before I placed the rear seat deck. I have thought about screwing the board to the angle but I am not sure if I need to.


----------



## PhilM (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is a few picture of the boat that is almost done. I need to try to adjust the back seat about 4 -6" more. I need to pick up one more seat post and cut it down. has anyone done this before. I am using the springfield king pine mounts. Also I need to come up with a trolling motor hold down and clamp.


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 31, 2010)

Looking good. I like the red.


----------



## PhilM (Apr 3, 2010)

I have now installed the shortened rear seat post and completed the rear side bunks. Hopefully first of next week I can get the wheel bearings packed and lights checked out. I also hope to put it into the water next week and checkout how it sits in the water and make sure all of the old leaks do not reappear.

still need to put locks on the rod locker, place a tie-down for the trolling motor, walk plank on the trailer and make and install the spare tire rack.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, that looks great! Almost too good-lookin' to put in the water  . Nice work! 8)


----------



## flipte (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome job, have you put it in the water?


----------



## PhilM (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, Sadly  no I have not been able to get to a lake yet. I hope next week or the next. I still have a little wrap-up to do on the boat and the trailer. And a lot of work to do on the chicken coops before the new arrivals show up in two weeks.


----------



## wolfmjc (Apr 4, 2010)

looks great, i like the way you did the batt compartments and the rod locker.


----------



## PhilM (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, I am now working on the spare tire holder and side bunks. Hope to have this completed today.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 6, 2010)

PhilM said:
 

> Here is a few picture of the boat that is almost done. I need to try to adjust the back seat about 4 -6" more. I need to pick up one more seat post and cut it down. has anyone done this before. I am using the springfield king pine mounts. Also I need to come up with a trolling motor hold down and clamp.




How does the transom mounted trolling motor foot control work for you???


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 6, 2010)

Very Impressed with your build. I want to add a v-hull to my garage for the bigger lakes.


----------



## PhilM (Apr 6, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> How does the transom mounted trolling motor foot control work for you???



I have not been able to get out on a lake yet, but after I installed it I have played with it on the boat/trailer and it seems to work good. I am trying to get out to a lake next week, by then I should have the new chicken coops done and set for the new arrivals the following weekend.


----------



## PhilM (Apr 17, 2010)

I took her out this week, it was very windy and it handled well. The foot control will take a little of getting used to. With the high winds I did a little of over steering. Other than that is was great.

Next trip out a fishing I will go.


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great!


----------

